# Youtube Channels to keep you busy



## Alex (9/10/14)

Here's a pretty good list of channels to check out. Should keep you so busy/immersed in vape that you won't think about a cig. 

CandiMcCann http://www.youtube.com/candimccann

Suck My Mod https://www.youtube.com/user/SuckMyMod

AbbyVapes https://www.youtube.com/user/abbyvapes

BAM Vaping https://www.youtube.com/user/bamvaping

A Bloody Good Vaping http://www.youtube.com/abloodygoodvaping

Gravity Reject http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGravityReject

Vapin Greek http://youtube.com/vapingreek

SecondHand Vapor https://www.youtube.com/user/SecondHandVapor

Nathen Vapes https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHS9lGR4RgRtzByfsh8A4NQ

Muffin Clouds https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMuffinclouds

Rock Star Vapes http://www.YouTube.com/user/rockstarvapes

Lance Strever https://www.youtube.com/cha.../UC4Ek1D9sr0D5kkApX0z-sWQ/feed

Todds Reviews http://www.youtube.com/toddecigreviews

Ruby Roo http://www.youtube.com/user/RubyRooVapes

Grimm Green http://www.youtube.com/grimmgreen

Ray Lo Vapes https://www.youtube.com/user/raydlopez420

Vaping with Twisted 420 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgPR3trFb_fZbRADdcsMbfQ

Robert The Armed Vaper http://www.youtube.com/user/roberteellis/

Scott Bonner (igetcha69) http://www.YouTube.com/igetcha69

Trevor Jones http://www.youtube.com/user/dareelbarspiniac

Z-Vaper http://www.youtube.com/z00100

pbusardo https://www.youtube.com/user/pbusardo/videos

Rip Trippers https://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers

Paulie Meatballs https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcIYia_3w10rfIJWicsRjLQ/playlists

Pegasus Vapor academy https://www.youtube.com/user/pegasus1337/videos

VapingPoint https://www.youtube.com/user/vapingpoint/videos

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

Nice!

I also watch IndoorSmokers quite a bit. 

The guy seems to be purely a regulated mod and commercial tank fan, but he's good nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky (9/10/14)

@r0gue z0mbie IndoorSmokers is the reason i bought my Spinner, MVP, mPT3 and Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

Franky said:


> @r0gue z0mbie IndoorSmokers is the reason i bought my Spinner, MVP, mPT3 and Nautilus Mini



Ya myself. Well, he influenced my mate who influenced me.

He is very good for newcomers, and I like the fact that he acknowledges you can get a good vape from these more "commercial" products.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Thanks for the channels @Alex! Really helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/10/14)

I'm not sure how you missed this one...
https://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm not sure how you missed this one...
> https://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers



Easy, that guy gives me NAPPY RASH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/10/14)

johan said:


> Easy, that guy gives me NAPPY RASH



Haha, wasn't aware that that was what we were avoiding here 

I've built more than one of his coils and he also has videos for rebuilding commercial tank coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

Great post Alex..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm not sure how you missed this one...
> https://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers



Thanks for pointing it out, I was gonna add it, but I figured someone else would add to the list anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi (9/10/14)

You can add Phil's miniseries length reviews as well www.youtube.com/user/pbusardo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/14)

Where's Paulie Meatballs and Peg ?

Paulie Meatballs @ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcIYia_3w10rfIJWicsRjLQ/playlists
Pegasus Vapor academy @ https://www.youtube.com/user/pegasus1337/videos

And @Stroodlepuff would hate you for leaving out VapingPoint @ https://www.youtube.com/user/vapingpoint/videos

[EDIT] - fixed up links

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

What about our own @PeterHarris 's channel?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Where's Paulie Meatballs and Peg ?
> 
> Paulie Meatballs @ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcIYia_3w10rfIJWicsRjLQ
> Pegasus Vapor academy @ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwJIB4JL9RVYZjf1qtoHmsQ
> ...


Oh yes I absolutely adore her!!!


----------



## ShaneW (9/10/14)

Awesome idea, great to have a complete list. Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/10/14)

@PeterHarris has one?
I'll look.

I also subscribe to the awesome WiesJouPappa channel


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/14)

johan said:


> What about our own @PeterHarris 's channel?



Also on the 'local is lekker' bandwagon is #WiesJouPappa @ https://www.youtube.com/user/WiesJouPappaptyLtd/videos


With all the channels listed I'm sure I can cancel my DSTv sub & spend that money on some more vape gear. Not sure 'the boss' will approve of this though.


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @PeterHarris has one?
> I'll look.
> 
> I also subscribe to the awesome WiesJouPappa channel



Peter Harris made a couple; guess 3+

Reactions: Like 1


----------

